# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Goblin Defense (5e) (OOC)

## J-H

This is a mini-game based short campaign, where the party gets to play weak, low-level characters with restricted gear, and level up and gain more gear by killing those dastardly adventurers.  They command a small number of minions who will help in combat.  The party starts at 1st level.  The elders of the tribe (chief, shaman, loremaster, and most of the other senior warriors) just got killed in a failed raid on a caravan nearby.  The PCs were in training as successors, but arent quite ready life is hard as a goblin tribe, so they will have to make do.  If they get attacked by adventurers looking to collect the bounty on goblin ears, _maybe_ they can kill them and get some better gear.

Or maybe they will die and fuel the career of some low-level adventurers on their path to glory.

Your goal is to make it to level 7-8, at which point you are powerful enough to attract the attention of a patron who will be interested in taking you on as minions.  Once you're a minion of an adult dragon, powerful necromancer, or other appropriate patron, your tribe is safe from random attacks, and you have won!

In between adventurer attacks, time will pass.  How much time depends on some random rolls plus a couple of other factors I won't disclose here.  This time is measured in days, and you may each select a Day Action for each day.
Each PC commands a squad of 3 other goblins, and can lead them in performing an action for a day when there is no combat.  


*Day Action choices:*
*Brew*:  Requires Loremaster.  Takes 2 days, creates 1 uncommon potion.  Requires Herbs.
*Build/Repair*:  Build walls, repair or block doorways, etc.  2 5 squares per day.
*Dig*:  Excavate out 1 5 square of dirt per 2 days, or per 1 day if metal tools are obtained.
*Hunt*:  Gather food (2 days supply) and herbs for 1 potion.  30% chance to spot incoming adventurers.  If an attack happens during the daytime, Hunting PCs arrive 3 rounds into the battle, or 1d2 rounds late if under the command of the Head Scout.
*Identify*: Identify up to two magic items.
*Raid*:  Attack a farm or the perimeter of the nearby village of Genera.  Success chances 50%, +10% per PC participating.  On a success, gather 4 days food supply.  On a failure, lose 1d3 other goblins.  Can also target specific things like steal tools.
*Scout*:  Watch for incoming adventurers.  40% chance to identify them before they reach the lair.  70% chance if Head Scout is involved.  If adventurers are not spotted in time, Scouting PCs arrive 3 rounds into the battle, or 1d2 rounds late if under the command of the Head Scout.
*Train*:  Requires Chief or Battle Champion.  Train one squad to be proficient in a single type of weapon or armor.  Requires 2 days. There must be enough of this equipment to equip the entire squad.  Prerequisites must be fulfilled (medium->heavy).
*Toughen*:  Requires Battle Champion.  Increase Goblin warrior HP by 1 each. Requires 3 days to complete. May only be done twice.  

*Other Goblins*
The tribe has 21 non-combatants (young, old, crippled, pregnant, etc.).
There are 12 other goblins able to fight.  They participate in battles, moving and acting in groups of 3.  Each member of the group has the following statistics:

*Spoiler: Goblin Warrior*
Show


AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Stealth +4
Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape: Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action

Dagger: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, one target, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Blowgun: Ranged weapon, +2 to hit, 25/100, 3 piercing damage


*Spoiler: Goblin Squad*
Show


Goblin Squad Name:   ________________
Members:  ___________, ____________, ____________
Medium mob
AC 13 (leather armor)
HP 8 x 3 = 24 (more than 1 members HP damage taken in 1 hit = member death)
Speed 30
Str 8 (-1) Dex 14 (+2) Con 10 (0) Wis 8 (-1) Cha 8 (-1)
Skills Stealth +4
Senses Darkvision 60, passive perception 9
Nimble Escape Hide or Disengage as a Bonus Action
Actions
Dagger x 3: Melee weapon, +2 to hit, 5, 1d4+2 piercing damage
Blowgun x 3: Ranged weapon, +2 to hit, 25/100, 3 piercing damage



Each group of 3 acts as one unit occupying one square, all taking the same action.  The group as a whole has 24hp before destruction, and will flee after taking 12hp of damage.  However, if a squad takes 8 or more damage in a single hit, one member is instead instantly killed, causing the other two to flee (16 or more damage kills two).



Ceiling = 8' high
	Secret doors: Inoperable, require repairs (oil, metal tools)
	Sacrophagus:  Stone, unopened.
	Doorways:  3 wide, double doors are 7 wide.
	Doors:  Wood, rotted  DC 10 Athletics check to break.

The Lair is built into a cliffside just above a mid-sized lake.  It can be accessed by moving along a sandy/rocky beach approximately 15 wide, or by climbing down from above (30).  The cliff extends for 60 in either direction.

Things the party needs to place on the map:
	Kitchen
	Sleeping area(s), at least 40 squares total
	Shrine to Maglubiyet
	Workspaces for any crafting
	Storage


*Character Generation*
3 metal items total.  Hexblade item (if Hexblade is chosen) is 1 of 3.
1 shortbow
1 wooden shield for each proficient PC
Armor & Weapons freely available:  Club, greatclub, javelin, quarterstaff, spear, dagger.   Leather and Hide armor.

Starting age:  11 (adulthood is age 8; goblins live to about 60 years)
Modified standard array:  14, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8

*Goblin Species Overview*
Ability Scores +2 Dex, +1 Con
Speed 30
Small: Disadvantage when attacking with Great Weapons.  Weight 40-80 lbs, height 3-4
Darkvision 60: Dim light is like bright light; darkness is like dim light. Monochrome only.
Nimble Escape:  Hide or Disengage as a bonus action
Fury of the Small:  1/short rest, when you damage a creature larger than you, add your character level to the damage dealt.
Languages:  Goblin.  If Intelligence 12 or above, Common. If arcane caster, Draconic.

*Class Restrictions*
Anything not listed here is fine, subject to normal house rules.  These restrictions are based on the feel of the game.
Artificer: Alchemist only
Cleric: Maglubiyet, the Goblin god, is your only option. He's Lawful Evil, his domains are Order and War, his sacred weapon the Battleaxe, and he also likes wolves and wargs.
Paladin: Mostly off-theme, prefer no.
Sorcerer: No.  Sorcerer bloodlines come from cross-breeding. Who cross-breeds with goblins?
Warlock: Fiend and Hexblade only. The Hexblade starts with a metal +1 dagger thats so dark it doesnt reflect light.  This is the patron, and you will have the Blade pact boon.
Wizard: Yes, but you won't have reliable access to scribing materials or buying many more scrolls.

*Background*
Anything appropriate (Knight & Noble would not be).  No Ravnica/Dragonlance/etc. backgrounds.

*Spoiler: my normal house rules*
Show


1) omitted

2) omitted, no sorcs

3) Rangers get their Proficiency Bonus added to damage rolls against their favored enemies, starting at level 1.  The level 20 capstone applies to all attack rolls against their favored enemies, not just once per turn.

4) omitted, no dragonborn

5) Tasha's optional class features are approved.

6) omitted, no high levels

7) If you go to 0 or get insta-killed (bypassing 0 hp) and raised, you gain 1 level of exhaustion.

8) Berserker barbarians get Frenzy once per day with no consequence; the exhaustion penalties only get added with a 2nd and beyond Frenzy.

9) Attacking while jumping/falling from height:  Make an acrobatics check and an attack roll, both against the target's AC.
If both hit, the target takes damage from the attack, and half the falling damage.
If the acrobatics check hits but the attack roll doesn't, they split falling damage but the attack misses.
If the acrobatics check misses but the attack roll hits, the attacker takes the falling damage but manages to stab(slash/bludgeon) his opponent right before hitting the ground.

10) omitted, not relevant

11) Eldritch Knights may change the Evocation school out for one other school of their choice.  (Notable picks: Necromancy for debuffs, Illusion for miss chances, Transmutation for self-buffs)

12) No Scribe school wizard, Peace Cleric, or Twilight Cleric.  Tasha's subclasses subject to approval.

13) Using "An Updated View on Necromancy" (DM's guild/free/I paid) for Necromancer wizards.

14) No flanking.  Double total damage on crits, not just the dice (ie, 1d6+4+1d6 sneak becomes 2d6+8+2d6, not 2d6+4+1d6), except for applied poisons

15) Soulknife blades stay manifested, and thus can be used for OAs and to gain the benefits of the TWF feat; Feat:  Improved Soul Blade:  Your blade gains an enhancement bonus equal to PB/2 (rounded down).

16) 4 Element monks get 2 disciplines every time the PHB says they get 1.  They get free discipline uses equal to their Proficiency Bonus, recharging upon Long Rest.

17) Sharpshooter and GWM give a flat always-on +2 damage bonus to the respective weapon types.  No -5/+10

18) Clarification:
The Mage Slayer feat can interrupt spellcasting, rather than taking place after the spell is cast.  The caster struck then must make a Concentration check to avoid losing the spell he's in the middle of casting.

19) Spells only from PHB, Tasha's, XGTE. None from Fizban's or Strixhaven.



*Roles*
The PCs are filling roles left by the dead leadership.  One PC = One role.  Choose carefully!

*Role* (class required): Benefit
*Chief* (any class): When you perform a Day action, roll 1d6.  On a 6, its automatically completed, and you can select a new day action.
*Shaman/Priest* (druid/cleric/etc.): Roll 1d6 after each battle.  On a 5-6, gain 1 additional goblin warrior.
*Head Scout* (anything suitable): You and your scouts have a much greater chance to identify attackers in advance, return to base before them, and have a chance to plan ahead.
*Battle Champion* (anything suitable): Goblin squads no longer flee at 1/2 HP. You gain +1 to hit with melee attacks.
*Loremaster* (anything suitable): You can use your Day action to Brew potions, and can identify magic items without expending a Day Action.

*Sample Names*
Goblins are named for some distinctive feature, behavior, or trait.
Redear, Orangepoo, Badarrow, Spikehair, Pebblesnatcher, Bigeyes, Bentnose, Longthumbs, Ratgrabber, Bunny-Leaper, Upchuck, Greenapple, Padfood, Grub-digger, Bignose, Birdtrapper, Snotblower, One-Eye, Squint, Woodcarver, Fishspear, Fartsmell, Bonecruncher, Turkey-hooter.
_totally inspired by The Wandering Inn_

----------


## Pyrophilios

Woohoo, that sounds really cool. 

But now I'm totally torn between going wizard and hexblade. But then, I think I already know I want to go wizard for that one (gotta loot scrolls from adventurers :D)

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'm glad you're in. I'd love to see a goblin bladesinger. 

I was considering a druid. It seemed fitting for a goblin that will unexpectedly become powerful. I could go moon if we need a tank at 2, or shepherd treating the extra goblins as part of my flock. Ooh, or wildfire just to burn things down.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Wildfire would be really fun. Though I think we have to optimize for low levels - so Moon Druid will be your best bet.

Edit: Anyway: Here is my char - work in progress: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2735906

----------


## J-H

Don't forget to figure out what Role your character will take on in the tribe as well!  Not all Roles are open to all classes. because our game where people can mumble stuff and wave fingers to summon fire and fly needs to make sense.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Don't forget to figure out what Role your character will take on in the tribe as well!  Not all Roles are open to all classes. because our game where people can mumble stuff and wave fingers to summon fire and fly needs to make sense.


Already put Loremaster in my sheet  :Small Wink:

----------


## Amnestic

Yo, J-H messaged me about this one.

Was thinking of going cleric for the shaman role but honestly I could play anything really, so if someone else is more invested I'm fine switching. Thoughts? Feelings?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Cleric, druid and wizard with 9-12 archers would be fun. 

Any chance you'd be willing to go War cleric and then take the Chief or Battle Champion role? I think we need someone with short bow proficiency to train the minions. Out of the Day Actions above, Train seems the most important. 

Which 3 roles do you both think we should cover as a trio?

----------


## Amnestic

I think I'd prefer Order over War but both would fit for chief or battle champion, happy to pick either role.

If Pyro's taking Loremaster (and getting potions/instant identify does sound like a good idea!) then we could take chief and battle champion between our cleric (order) and druid (shepherd or moon?) - I think the subclasses could work for either personally but J-H could say otherwise.

----------


## Bobthewizard

If you'll be the Chief, then I can be the Shaman to replenish our lost goblins. I'd be the Chief but I don't get proficiency in shortbows. 

Pyro and I can take turns hunting while you train.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Here's *Boomfizzle*, the strange new shaman.

He got his name from always playing with fire. He was always trying to blow things up and light them on fire. Unfortunately, he was never very good at it. He would yell "Boom!" but there would only be a small fizzle or a wisp of smoke. He was convinced that Maglubiyet would hear his prayers and give him power to make fire, but he never quite got it. When the leaders were killed, he finally figured it out.

----------


## J-H

Would a Discord help for planning everything out?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Probably 

Though are there going to be more players? Can we actually take on more than one role?

----------


## J-H

3 players, 3 roles.  It's a deliberate design choice to make your strategic decisions matter more.  How you choose to run the tribe should make a meaningful difference in how the game goes.

https://discord.gg/TX4aggxP

----------


## Amnestic

Chief Manyteeth sheet done, think I got it all done proper like.

----------


## J-H

Here's the IC thread.

Pending:  
Pyro's squad of goblins needs a squad name and member names
Need confirmation for where you will place your different working areas on the map.

Once that's done, the timer starts ticking.  I have rolled to see how many days you have before someone comes looking to collect the bounty on goblin ears.
Everyone can post what your character will do for *6* days of actions.  Actions taken on the days before adventurers show up will get completed, and then the rest of your list is voided and needs to be re-selected after the fight is over.

Manyteeth can roll 1d6 with each posted action, and on a 6 the action is auto-completed due to good orders and a second action can be done that day.  I recommend just posting 9 actions in the order you want them done, with a d6 roll by each.  If you have good luck and roll 6 6s in a row or something, we'll deal with it then.

----------


## Pyrophilios

I call dips on Room G for my lab.

My Actions: 
1 Hunt/Forage for herbs
2 Build: wall and secret door in Hall 1 to secure the shortcut to room 2 
3&4 brew healing potion
5&6 brew healing potion

----------


## Bobthewizard

> I call dips on Room G for my lab.
> 
> My Actions: 
> 1 Hunt/Forage for herbs
> 2 Build: wall and secret door in Hall 1 to secure the shortcut to room 2 
> 3&4 brew healing potion
> 5&6 brew healing potion


Did you see the posts in discord? I think we need Bighead to alternate hunting and potion making at first. 

For the shortcut, did you mean to room G? There's a big hallway from Hall 1 to room 2.

----------


## Amnestic

> Did you see the posts in discord? I think we need Bighead to alternate hunting and potion making at first. 
> 
> For the shortcut, did you mean to room G? There's a big hallway from Hall 1 to room 2.


We can save on Bighead hunting if Manyteeth switches a Hunt from Day 6 to Day 3 (now edited), so everyone stays fed.

----------


## J-H

It takes 2 days to train a squad, not 1, so Chief Manyteeth will need to alter a few choices.

More details on tunneling and item-making:

*Spell-Enhanced Lair Improvements*
Mold Earth can be used to dig tunnels much faster, but it doesnt reinforce them to keep them from collapsing easily.  Also, stones still have to be pried out of the way by hand.  Mold Earth tunnels can be made at a speed of 15 of tunnel per day, or 20 with proper digging tools available.
If you want them to be easily collapsible, then 60' per day.
I'll need to know what quality you're digging, and what order you want the tunnels done in, in case adventurers arrive before they are finished.

*Making Items*
Making Things
Making wooden weapons other than clubs requires oversight by someone with woodworking tools and proficiency.   Simple melee weapons can be made at a rate of 3 per day, or bows at a rate of 1 per day.

Slings can be made at no cost from simple and easily available materials, with a simple Day action being enough to equip the entire force of combatants.  (the Chief rolled a 6 on the day 1 action to do this, so it's done)

----------


## Amnestic

> It takes 2 days to train a squad, not 1, so Chief Manyteeth will need to alter a few choices.


Done and done. Definitely tripped up by the multi-day training stuff.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> More details on tunneling and item-making:
> 
> *Spell-Enhanced Lair Improvements*
> Mold Earth can be used to dig tunnels much faster, but it doesnt reinforce them to keep them from collapsing easily.  Also, stones still have to be pried out of the way by hand.  Mold Earth tunnels can be made at a speed of 15 of tunnel per day, or 20 with proper digging tools available.
> If you want them to be easily collapsible, then 60' per day.
> I'll need to know what quality you're digging, and what order you want the tunnels done in, in case adventurers arrive before they are finished.


That seems very fair. We'll go with the 15/20' per day so they last. I put the order in a spoiler in the IC thread.




> *Making Items*
> Making Things
> Making wooden weapons other than clubs requires oversight by someone with woodworking tools and proficiency.   Simple melee weapons can be made at a rate of 3 per day, or bows at a rate of 1 per day.
> 
> Slings can be made at no cost from simple and easily available materials, with a simple Day action being enough to equip the entire force of combatants.  (the Chief rolled a 6 on the day 1 action to do this, so it's done)


I'll trade my cooking utensils for woodworking tools. I'll be busy digging at first, but once that's done, I'll be free.

----------


## Pyrophilios

@Bobthewizard

I'd like to build a fake wall at 31Z and 31AA with a secred door. That way, enemies comming through the entry way can either be ambushed from behind or a scout running ahead of them gains some precious rounds with a shortcut down Hall 3 before the adventurers make their way around Hall 2

----------


## Bobthewizard

> @Bobthewizard
> 
> I'd like to build a fake wall at 31Z and 31AA with a secred door. That way, enemies comming through the entry way can either be ambushed from behind or a scout running ahead of them gains some precious rounds with a shortcut down Hall 3 before the adventurers make their way around Hall 2


That's a great idea! I love it. I'd actually put that in front of all the tunnels except maybe the one from room E to Entry. I added to the priority list on discord, under Maps.

Maybe we could put a spiked pit at 32-33 AA to distract them.

----------


## J-H

I won't adjudicate the first few days until Pyro has posted and you all confirm you're ready.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Messed up attack rolls

Snotgobbler: (1d20+2)[*12*]
Dungplop: (1d20+2)[*10*]
Splat: (1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## J-H

Sling readied attacks.
nothing to hide behind, so just disadvantage from squeezing
(1d20+4)[*6*], (1d20+4)[*19*] for (1d4+2)[*4*]
(1d20+4)[*15*], (1d20+4)[*5*] for (1d4+2)[*6*]
(1d20+4)[*14*],(1d20+4)[*24*] for (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## J-H

Bless
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Amnestic

Dex saves:
Manyteeth: (1d20+2)[*7*]
Mashers: (1d20+2)[*10*]+(1d4)[*1*]

Manyteeth concentration: (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Amnestic

Sneezer advantage stab: (1d20+2)[*4*]
Lava advantage stab: (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Crit for Splat (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## J-H

Messed up rolls
(1d20+5)[*23*]
(1d20+5)[*8*]

halfling luck if needed
(1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

New warrior? (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## J-H

Goblin warrior count:  12
Noncombatant count:  19
Total tribe size:  34

----------


## Pyrophilios

Things I'd like to do with the loot:

*Sell:*
Greatsword 
Chain mail
Scale Male
Holy symbol of Lathander
pouch with 1 pair of goblin ears
Block of Incense
Censer
2x Tinderbox

*Give to the goblin warriors/fellow players:*
Handaxe x 2
Dagger x 3
Mace
Shield
Sling
Quarterstaff
Leather armor

*Claim for Big Head:*
Shortsword
Calligraphers supplies/Ink & pen (not suitable for spell copying)
Spellbook containing Mage Armor, Burning Hands, Sleep
Spell component pouch


*Improve lair:*
Iron Pot
2x Crowbar
Hammer
Tinderbox
Woodcarving tools
Candle
Thieves Tools
Bag of ball bearings 
Blanket
String & Bell
Small knife
10 torches
4x Backpack
Hooded Lantern & 1 flask oil
Rope, 50
3x Waterskin

----------


## J-H

Rolling a dice (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Amnestic

Sparks Bless, need a 3 or 4... (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Do we gain another goblin (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Actionplan for the next six days:

Day 1: Hunt 
Day 2: Scout (Creating false tracks to give us some more time before we are found again)
(1d20+1)[*17*] Survival
Day 3: Scout (Creating false tracks to give us some more time before we are found again - second time to do it right)
(1d20+1)[*5*] Survival
Day 4: Brew Potion (2 Days) (Acid)
Day 6: Looking for a wolf den were we might be able to get cubs from

----------

